# multiple fenced areas and LGD



## devittjl (Jun 24, 2004)

How do you deal with multiple fenced areas and use of LGD. I run two separate chicken runs (both are free range). I also run the goats in different areas that are fenced. Other than having a dog in each area is there ways of allowing access and allow the dogs to patrol the areas?


----------



## RedRidge (Jan 28, 2013)

So much of this can depend on your predation pressure, the type of fencing you have, and the type of livestock you have.
For instance... I know folks who have taught their ldg's to go under fencing.
I personally feel this is a bad idea for several reasons... this is something you simply can never "undo" once you them... if you use electronetting then shocking is a factor... and if you don't have well defined perimeter fencing and dogs that thoroughly understand that boundry you are asking for problems.
That said... I do know some folks who made "pass throughs" for their dogs right in the fence lines. If you have small livestock (goats especially because they are so darn mischevious) will figure out how to pass through also. 
Our solution has been to use electronetting and putting pastures within pastures.
That way the dogs can be where ever it is most convenient.
For instance, I may put a few rolls of electronetting in the middle of a larger pasture once week. The chickens are in the middle (with or without a dog - depends which dogs i am using where), and then the sheep and one or two other dogs are in the pasture surrounding that.
If you have electronetting you have a TON of options. I purposely pasture "around" my beehives during heavy honey flow - this keeps skunks and bears from getting to the hives.
I pasture "around" my corn right before it tassels to keep the deer out of the garden.
The lgd's and livestock are on the "outside" of what I have netted around but inside the perimeter fence - thereby guarding multiple things at once.

Hope that gives you some ideas.
Can you tell I love my electronetting? In the spring and summer it gets moved daily. It provides a much more sustainable forage for the livestock with little to no parasite problems to deal with.


----------



## holmestead (Apr 22, 2009)

My dogs go under the fence between my two pastures. I know it's not ideal, but they respect the perimeter because I use radio transmitter shock collars. That way they have the run of the whole property.


----------

